# Recent Depersonalization Disorder Research



## Surfingisfun001

http://www.neurotransmitter.net/depersonalization.html

This link has a lot of articles about recent research on depersonalization disorder.


----------



## Sarasi3

surfingisfun001 said:


> http://www.neurotransmitter.net/depersonalization.html
> 
> This link has a lot of articles about recent research on depersonalization disorder.


Hahaha soooooo funny that you have posted this!! I was just reading the exact web page the other day! Very interesting hey. Heaps of info and results from studies. I recommend everyone to read it, or at least the more relevant segments. It outlines scientific reasons why DP may occur and also studies on meds and therapy etc.

Cheers for posting this


----------



## Sketch2000

Jesus...you weren't lying when u said it has a lot of research.

Chris


----------



## Nicole_22

Now Ive heard meditation helps with DP, and on this link they said it can cause it!!????


----------



## Amelie

surfingisfun001 said:


> http://www.neurotran...nalization.html
> 
> This link has a lot of articles about recent research on depersonalization disorder.


Yes, it does have a lot of info--I just wish its content were more current; it hasn't been updated in over 6 years.


----------



## codeblue213

Nice share, is a little outdated though.


----------



## Guest

http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/departments/?locator=911&context=main

If you go to the Institute of Psychiatry DP Research page (above) you can read what's up currently. Also, scroll to the bottom, and look for articles, papers, and books and you will find more up to date info.


----------

